# R.I.P. - Fast Eddie Constantine



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The name may not mean a lot to a lot of you guys, but Eddie was a very successful journalist in California and internationally, and had covered MMA for a long time with ProMMA.info. He was my favorite guy doing video interviews, but mostly he was a great personal friend and a hero of mind when I started in the sport.

Thought I'd share this with those of you who were interested. It's a big loss in the world of MMA.

It was a great guy, and someone I looked up to, and I will miss him very much. RIP.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Very bad news. I didn't know him, or of him, but I am sure he did his part to help the MMA world.

R.I.P


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I didn't know Eddie but from your words it seems he was a very good journalist and an even better person. 

May he RIP.


----------

